# R&R



## BRobbins629 (Feb 13, 2011)

Ransfield and Robbins ....  A few months ago I showed Toni some clip designs to see if she wanted to collaborate.  I wanted something light and of a specific diameter, so I made  ebonite tubes.  Even after stinking up her kitchen we're still talking and she was able to perform her typical magic.  One false start on the silver and one redesign later I came out with a little more robust clip.  Not perfect, but I think it works.  One down - 2 to go.


----------



## dgscott (Feb 13, 2011)

Lovely, Bruce. Two heads.....

How are the clips attached?
Doug


----------



## BRobbins629 (Feb 13, 2011)

dgscott said:


> Lovely, Bruce. Two heads.....
> 
> How are the clips attached?
> Doug


Washer style recessed.  Top piece threaded to 1/4" 20tpi


----------



## PenMan1 (Feb 13, 2011)

Good Stuff, as usual, Bruce and Toni!!!!!


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Feb 13, 2011)

Well we come expect nothing else but perfection from Batgirl and Robbins....And we sure as hell got it..


----------



## ctubbs (Feb 13, 2011)

The art produced on this site never fails to astound us mortals.  Bruce and Toni, thanks for working so hard and then allowing us to observe.
Charles


----------



## Craftdiggity (Feb 13, 2011)

Awesome.  How do you make the clips?


----------



## hewunch (Feb 13, 2011)

OKLAHOMAN said:


> Well we come expect nothing else but perfection from Batgirl and Robbins....And we sure as hell got it..



hehe, what he said :biggrin:


----------



## witz1976 (Feb 13, 2011)

Not sure what you don't like about the clip, but between that and all the pretty clay I think you got a winner!  Great teamwork!


----------



## thewishman (Feb 13, 2011)

Double thumbs up!


----------



## BRobbins629 (Feb 13, 2011)

Craftdiggity said:


> Awesome.  How do you make the clips?


Thanks - Clips are carved in wax and cast in silver using lost wax casting process.


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Feb 13, 2011)

Looks very nice!!!

Mrs.


----------



## LEAP (Feb 13, 2011)

Dang thats nice, Now I have an idea of how far I have to improve on my clip making endeavors.


----------



## Toni (Feb 13, 2011)

Bruce you were holding out on me when it came to pictures!! Wow its gorgeous!!!!!!!

Oh those tubes the ebonite right? stinky buggers they were OMG thought the neighbors would think I was laying down a road in the house. 

I just LOVE THE CLIP!!


----------



## OOPS (Feb 13, 2011)

Batgirl and Robbins...... that's hilarious.  This pen is visually fascinating.   In picture one, when viewing it as a whole, I only noticed the blue roses.  It wasn't until I saw picture two, with the cap removed, when I saw the beautiful butterflies outlined in black!  The extra black ebonite causes them to be the focal point of the barrel.  So this pen really makes a statement whether capped or uncapped.  As for the clip, the top reminds me of a Mardi Gras mask.  Was that the inspiration for the design?  

A great effort from the "dynamic duo."


----------



## workinforwood (Feb 14, 2011)

Sweet pen Bruce!  Love your clips.


----------



## BRobbins629 (Feb 14, 2011)

Toni said:


> Oh those tubes the ebonite right? stinky buggers they were OMG thought the neighbors would think I was laying down a road in the house.


 Yep - this is the ebonite tubes - hope the house is aired out by now



OOPS said:


> As for the clip, the top reminds me of a Mardi Gras mask.  Was that the inspiration for the design?


 The clip design started when I first saw Toni's work.  I think I like to design and make clips almost more than pens.  The top part was modified from a butterfly tattoo pattern I saw; the oval design on the bottom was picked by Toni and Dawn from several sketched variations.

There's another clip in the works for this pen (which is Toni's)  - just needs some tuning and polishing, so Toni can swap it out depending on her mood.


----------



## johncrane (Feb 14, 2011)

Works for me Bruce!  awesome looking pen well done to you and Toni.


----------



## wizard (Feb 14, 2011)

Great collaboration!! Beautiful pen and awesome clip. Looks great with the ebonite. You did a great job of wax carving. Have you carved any centerbands? Congratulations to both of you!
Thanks for showing. Regards, Doc


----------



## BRobbins629 (Feb 14, 2011)

wizard said:


> Have you carved any centerbands?


Thanks Doc - I've done a few simple center bands - this is probably the most complex I've done to date.   Have a few sketches as well, but not enough time.


----------



## wizard (Feb 14, 2011)

Bruce, Beautiful !!! I know how much effort you must have put in to design
and carve the wax with the level of detail in the clip and band.   Regards, Doc


----------



## Rangertrek (Feb 14, 2011)

Really nice combination on those.  Nice work on the washer clip.


----------



## markgum (Feb 14, 2011)

WOW!!!!


----------



## broitblat (Feb 14, 2011)

Very impressive.  Each part is stunning on its own, but they get even better when you put them together.

  -Barry


----------



## Pioneerpens (Feb 27, 2011)

Beautiful collaboration!!! Love the Pen~Love the Clip!!


----------



## btboone (Feb 27, 2011)

Great stuff.  You're both always lifting the bar higher.


----------



## Jim15 (Feb 28, 2011)

Awesome work.


----------

